# Quality cigars on the cheap.



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Hello fellow puffers.

I am pleased to join this community and look forward to our future discussions. I am new in the game and have a couple questions. I will start off by asking: How in the hell do you afford it? Granted, we all come from different walks of life. I myself have a wife and four kids, an underwater home, medical bills, and a good but stressful job, but I digress. The question I really should be asking is: How can I get good quality cigars on the cheap? Fortunately, as much as my (pardon my french) ******* heritage would have me hot-boxing Marlboro Reds and drinking Bud Light, I consider myself a man with a preference for finer things. I enjoy IPA's, cigars, and prefer JC Penny(joke) over Wal-Mart! Unfortunately, finer things usually require more funds.

Really though... I have just started out and am working on building a decent coolidor. I have a sample pack with Herf-A-Dor from CI. What is my next step without breaking the bank.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2011)

CigarBid.com........AKA "THE DEVILS SITE" Good luck and BEWARE........


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Any other tips on getting good deals on Cigar Bid... I kinda don't know for sure what I like, or what average prices are for certain brands... Should I stay away from anything in particular?


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Found a noobs guide to cigarbid - cant post links yet.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Also look out for cigar monster . com they have great deals and every day from 11-12 (both am and pm) they do a Mashup where they relist the days deals. Usually there is free shipping involved too!


----------



## Scottland (May 24, 2013)

I'm fairly new to CBid, but I can offer a little advice. 

1. Use the tracker tool for ANYTHING you're considering buying. (Google: cigarbid tracker) . If you're patient you should be able to get any particular auction for the 'Great' or even 'Best' price. 

Look what the auctions have been ending at lately, and the lowest consistent price. Say a 5 pack of 'whatever' regularly sells for $15-21, but once, six months ago, it sold for 13. Don't shoot for $13. $15 should be your goal.

2. Pay attention to the auction type, and the quantity available. If the QTY is over 5, you want to be one of the first people to bid. Bid the lowest amount possible, and set your max bid at the number you picked ($15 in our example.) If there is only 1 available, you'll want to wait till the last minute, and decide if it's worth the going price. Exercise restraint. Sometimes it will be, sometimes it won't.

3. Don't change your max bid once you've set a price. Be patient. If you lose the auction, so what; they'll repost the same item in less than a week. So far I've lost like 12-15 auctions and won 4. Patience is key. The 4 I've won, were won for near rock bottom prices. 

4. People totally overpay for stuff on CBid. Bidding is fun, and people get caught up in it. Be patient. 

That's about it. Good luck. Don't go crazy in your first week either. It could get ugly for your wallet quickly =)


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

There are other places too. Good deals on samplers from CI. Cigar.com has good deals too.
Just do your homework and you'll find good deals.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I work on the "smoke less, smoke better" budget plan. 

For me smoking one or maybe two sticks per week allows me to smoke some pretty decent smokes without breaking the bank. You can smoke some pretty great cigars in the $5-10 price range and have little left over for some real premium stick spending about $50 per month on that plan.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> I work on the "smoke less, smoke better" budget plan.
> 
> For me smoking one or maybe two sticks per week allows me to smoke some pretty decent smokes without breaking the bank. You can smoke some pretty great cigars in the $5-10 price range and have little left over for some real premium stick spending about $50 per month on that plan.


That works too, but there are so many good offerings in the $3 category that you don't necessarily have to do that. The hard part is sorting through the crap and figuring out what you like.

IMO the OP should be in the sampler phase. Pick up several samplers in the $2 to $4 per stick range and see what you like.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's a thread with some good advice on using Cigarbid


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

akaAtomix said:


> Any other tips on getting good deals on Cigar Bid... I kinda don't know for sure what I like, or what average prices are for certain brands... Should I stay away from anything in particular?


Have you tried anything that you like thus far? How about things you didn't like? That'll help us make some worthwhile recommendations for decent bargain sticks. By the way, if you search past threads, there are several titles "bargain sticks..." or "Best...under $3" or "Best...under $2" There have been a lot of good recommendations there. 
But, give us something to go by, and we'll through some suggestions your way.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

It all depends. What do you want to smoke? For me, one or two cigars at 12-15 a piece a week is a fair layout to budget. If that's the intention, then, I can justify at least 750-800 in a calendar year. I just have to understand that when that's gone, I'm out. If I make smart buys, get value and get what I want, I'm fine. I don't have the family, so, I've gone beyond that a bit, but I could limit it, if need be. I also don't need to buy any for a while.

Now, if you want say, two a week, budget it out differently. If you can find a 7-9 dollar stick you like, you can stretch your dollar out. 

That said, you have to fight the temptation to break your spending.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Visit some good B&Ms in your area. Virginia's tobacco tax is pretty low, as it is in North Carolina, which isn't far from you. You can make singles purchases easily, get advice from a tobacconist and sample a lot of cigars of your own choosing.
Also, on a practical basis, be wary of buying too many cigars at this point. Your tastes will evolve and change and you may find yourself with a bunch of cigars you no longer enjoy. 
In fact, it isn't necessary to get caught up in having a "collection" at all. Cigars are about enjoyment. It's not a contest. Yes, there are lots of people with incredible cigar collections, and that's fine. But there are also lots of people who stop by the cigar shop once a week or so, buy a stick and enjoy it right then. Neither approach is right or wrong. It's all about what makes you happy.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

the very first thing you should do, is go to cigars international's website, and famous smoke's website. sign up for their free print catalogs by mail.

the second thing you should do is buy their sampler deals. they have amazing quality cigars bundled in odd batches they pick out for absurdly low prices sometimes. there are ALWAYS some good deals, and samplers are the best way to get a feel for what you like, what you dont, and train your palette. take notes of cigars you smoke and record what you liked about them, what you didnt, how they burned, what you tasted, etc. I also taped the band (if applicable) to the page in the journal next to the notes on that cigar. there are so many cigars out there that i found this helpful when i was starting out, and you may too.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> the very first thing you should do, is go to cigars international's website, and famous smoke's website. sign up for their free print catalogs by mail.
> 
> the second thing you should do is buy their sampler deals. they have amazing quality cigars bundled in odd batches they pick out for absurdly low prices sometimes. there are ALWAYS some good deals, and samplers are the best way to get a feel for what you like, what you dont, and train your palette. take notes of cigars you smoke and record what you liked about them, what you didnt, how they burned, what you tasted, etc. I also taped the band (if applicable) to the page in the journal next to the notes on that cigar. there are so many cigars out there that i found this helpful when i was starting out, and you may too.


This is excellent advice. Buying sampler deals from CI and CM will be a good way to start vs. the somewhat overwhelming bid site.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

ghe said:


> Visit some good B&Ms in your area. Virginia's tobacco tax is pretty low, as it is in North Carolina, which isn't far from you. You can make singles purchases easily, get advice from a tobacconist and sample a lot of cigars of your own choosing.
> Also, on a practical basis, be wary of buying too many cigars at this point. Your tastes will evolve and change and you may find yourself with a bunch of cigars you no longer enjoy.
> In fact, it isn't necessary to get caught up in having a "collection" at all. Cigars are about enjoyment. It's not a contest. Yes, there are lots of people with incredible cigar collections, and that's fine. But there are also lots of people who stop by the cigar shop once a week or so, buy a stick and enjoy it right then. Neither approach is right or wrong. It's all about what makes you happy.


This is in my opinion the best answer. Avoid online samplers.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with that to a degree^^^^

An excellent point about not letting the hobby ruin itself by over-proliferating. People (I've been guilty myself) tend to get so wrapped up in the hobby side of cigars that they forget to just chill out and ENJOY them.


However, while it IS a good idea to get to know the local B&M stores, beware. Don't assume because someone owns a store that they know their business. Ask around, it really helps to have an experienced friend. I'm sure most have a better selection than I do, but a good amount of shops I've visited around here had ghastly humidor upkeep- whether it be extreme over-humidification, hygrometers reading way low on the cases, BEETLE HOLES, and even cigars stored in regular glass cases with no regard whatsoever given to proper humidity/temperature/etc. On more than one occasion, I've purchased a very cheap stick purely out of courtesy and to make things less awkward and just walked out.

I'm in no way bashing all B&M stores, I'm just saying find a GOOD one, not just the FIRST one 
Once you make that connection and become a regular you'll have a friend you can count on to steer you the right way.


----------



## Edyy214 (May 29, 2013)

I got my first 5'ers from cbid, went in blind and got some I hated(Duque), some that were alright(Don Rafael I believe), and some I enjoyed(Flor De Todo and 5 Vegas). 1gonna try to get a sampler of some more premiere type cigars cause I feel like I'm missing out. Cheers to us new smokers!


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

Lots of good advice on this thread so far. One thing I'll throw out there, is that if you're going to get samplers online, check the going rate on the "regular" sites. For example - if you're on cbid, check going rates on CI - and plan on max bid being about 1/2 to 2/3 the normal price.

Online samplers worked great for me when I got started about a year ago, but only you can decide what approach works best for you.

"Smoke less, smoke better" is also good advice for some, but not all - it really depends on what makes you happy. Maybe you'll prefer smoking 1 super-premium once a week, or maybe you'll prefer smoking 1 quality but affordable stick every day. Either way, keep in mind that your tastes will probably change as you develop your palate - if you're new to cigars, you probably won't fully appreciate that $8 or $12 stick as much as you will in a year or 2. Personally, I still love a lot of $3 sticks, and there's a lot of good advice on this forum that will help you identify and find them.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Coming from a fellow newbie I have to agree. I bought some samplers that probably ended up averaging out at about 2.5 a stick, and I got to try some "premiums" that as some people mentioned, I really didn't appreciate yet. I'm probably going to buy a box once my samplers run low, because I want to make sure I smoke most of them before moving on to something else.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been mostly hesitant to buy boxes in the past, despite the fact that I would be paying less per stick, because it's often hard to tell if I'll still like them as much halfway through the box. That said, I did buy a few boxes of Punch Elites in various flavors, because I knew after smoking several of each that I really liked them, the price was right, and I consider them to be "versatile" smokes - I knew I'd enjoy them at different times of day, before or after meals, paired with various drinks, etc - and though they've lasted longer than expected because I find myself constantly trying something different, I'm over halfway through each box and I still enjoy them thoroughly when I light one up.

I guess the take-away is, if you're going to buy a box, make sure you've tried that flavor a few times and liked it every time. Just my 2 cents, but it's worked well for me.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Buying random samplers as a new guy is a bad move and particularly bad advice for people. Especially when you're suggesting the CI and Cigar.com equivalents which are usually chock full of Cohiba NCs and other moderate to poor smokes. You get a good number for your dollar, but most are bland offerings that will end up being stuff you might not even want when your palate develops. I can speak from experience. I loaded up on random samplers that I thought was a good deal, and while the price was fair, they're smokes I don't want to smoke. I have no desire to smoke some of the house brand stuff that they put in the samplers. As a new smoker, the best he can do is go to a b/m, pick out four or five. Smoke those. Go back, pick four or five, making sure to talk to an employee there, saying what you liked, and what you didn't. They will recommend stuff and help steer you right. If you're nervous, people here can do the same (though take some with a grain of salt). Do it maybe a third time, and by that point, you should know a bit more of what you like, Find some similar stuff online, and then order. If you blow your cash on the devil site without knowing anything and just get random samplers, you're asking to buy crap you don't want and can't use. 

It's feasible that you could learn by just going to CI and getting some random samplers, but in the long run, the smartest and most economical is getting a few sticks at a b/m, and then moving forward from that point. 

Boxes are a no go until at least a few months in (even then, I hesitate to see it) as you're going to get stuff you don't always want.


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice... Unfortunately, I don't live anywhere near a decent smoke shop.. at least not one I know of anyway. I did go to the nearest tobacco shop today and they didn't have much beyond swisher sweets. I will keep looking in the area, but I may be out of luck.


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I am going to read over the thread again, but just wanted to say I appreciate all of the responses.

I did get a sampler pack from CI, a Man'O War Taster Sampler, Two Diesel Crucible singles, and have a bid on a 5 Vegas sampler.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

One thing to consider is on CI's website, you can build your own samplers. CI Singles - Cigars International That way you can browse reviews, forums, etc and just buy 1 or 2 of a cigar to see how you like it. I think every 5th single is free, something like that.


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

If your looking for a cheap amazing stick, i'm currently burning through a box of Diesel Unholy Cocktails, and at $90 for 30 stogies you can't go wrong. Especially good with a coffee


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> Have you tried anything that you like thus far? How about things you didn't like? That'll help us make some worthwhile recommendations for decent bargain sticks. By the way, if you search past threads, there are several titles "bargain sticks..." or "Best...under $3" or "Best...under $2" There have been a lot of good recommendations there.
> But, give us something to go by, and we'll through some suggestions your way.


Bdaddy - I have tried several from a CI sampler pack.

1 - Romeo y Julieta Bully (5.0"x50)
1 - Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5"x49)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Wavell (5.0"x50)
1 - 5 Vegas Classic Robusto (5.0"x50)
1 - Obsidian Robusto (5.5"x54)
1 - Garo Double Habano Torpedo (6.0"x52)
1 - Nestor Miranda Doppelbok Robusto (5.0"x50)
1 - Torano Noventa Santiago (5.0"x50)

I liked each one I have tried so far with the exception of the Obsidian - the wrapper kept pealing on me...

As someone else suggested I am going to start recording what I liked and didn't like about each one.. because I have smoked 4 so far and can't tell you what I liked about each. i do think I prefer the bolder taste though.


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

Two cheapies you might enjoy are the Consechero Maduro and Victor Sinclair Legacy. I've bought 5'ers of a LOT of cheapies over the last 6 months and these were the only two that:
1). got smoked till the end
2). the remaining 4 didn't get thrown away unsmoked.

And by cheapies I mean the five CM's were $5 and the five VSL's were $8. Neither of these were awesome, but for the price there was more interesting/complex flavor than I would have thought. Usually cheapos taste bad or like nothing...or both. These two were ok.


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> One thing to consider is on CI's website, you can build your own samplers. CI Singles - Cigars International[/url] That way you can browse reviews, forums, etc and just buy 1 or 2 of a cigar to see how you like it. I think every 5th single is free, something like that.


I had no idea you could build customer sampler packs... thats great! Time to work on my coolidor!


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

akaAtomix said:


> As someone else suggested I am going to start recording what I liked and didn't like about each one...


IMO, that is is BEST thing that you can do. Not only can you more easily find sticks that you like, you will also be developing your pallet.

After a couple of smokes from my local cigar bar, I went to a B&M. While there I was straight with him. I'm new. I like smoking. He took me from there. He asked what I had tried and what I liked. We picked out a 5 smokes for me to try. I took my notes and reported back. A few more sticks and it's been game on ever since.

I discovered Puff.com and started looking into what some of our BOTL had to say about the smokes I enjoyed the most. Took notes on some other similar suggestions and made a list of "smokes to try" (which reminds me, the "wish list" here isn't nearly large enough for my list). It didn't take long to discover I liked the flavor profiles found with Sumatran wrappers. With that discovery, I used the filters on sites like CI to discover some other cigars. Then back to Puff to check the reviews, and then add more items to the wish list.

IMO, also, I like the idea of small sample packs. If you do as I have done, and took notes about the cigars as you smoked them, then you can create a better understanding about cigars and what you like in a stick.

I wouldn't buy more than 5 of any one stick after you think you have found something you like a lot. Things will change. Your pallet will change. I've had cigars that I didn't like the 3rd or 4th time I smoked one.

In so far as I have little experience, I've found that cheap sticks are cheap for a reason. While I understand the necessity of a budget (I have not worked in 6 months), I don't think that cheap cigars are the answer. I'd rather chew glass than smoke another Duque. Occasionally I find the sweetened top of a Flor de Olivia (though they're as good as a cheap smoke as I've had) tolerable. But generally I'm now avoiding cheap smokes. They're taking away some of the cigar smoking pleasure.

I know they look to be about an hour away from you, but check out Side Track Tobacco Sidetrack Tobacco - Home  in Bristol. From my quick Google search, they look to be one of the better B&Ms anywhere near you. They have a lounge, so maybe try to make a nice trip out of it.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

One of my favorite "value" cigars is the Aurturo Fuente 858 *Maduro*.
I think it's an under appreciated cigar.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Budgeting is key, when the wife or kids ask for money you say "Hell Noo!"


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

BMamba
I will try that and let you know how it pans out... Actually, I do say NO but the mass volume of request eventually wear me down. With that being said... I have spent way to much money on cbid this week. Lesson Learned. I need to build a cheap ass humidor... thinking about 30 qts and some kitty litter.

I would have reply w/ quote but it keeps telling me I can't reply with links until 30+ posts...


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Mad4Cigars said:


> One of my favorite "value" cigars is the Aurturo Fuente 858 *Maduro*.
> I think it's an under appreciated cigar.


Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Issac,

Your Google is stronger than mine~! Thank you! This is a must visit and soon...


I would have quoted but it won't let me even when I remove the link...


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

TMcNasty said:


> Two cheapies you might enjoy are the Consechero Maduro and Victor Sinclair Legacy. I've bought 5'ers of a LOT of cheapies over the last 6 months and these were the only two that:
> 1). got smoked till the end
> 2). the remaining 4 didn't get thrown away unsmoked.
> 
> And by cheapies I mean the five CM's were $5 and the five VSL's were $8. Neither of these were awesome, but for the price there was more interesting/complex flavor than I would have thought. Usually cheapos taste bad or like nothing...or both. These two were ok.


Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Callum Harris said:


> If your looking for a cheap amazing stick, i'm currently burning through a box of Diesel Unholy Cocktails, and at $90 for 30 stogies you can't go wrong. Especially good with a coffee


This combo sounds great... Full flavor - dark and with black coffee... *added to my list

One question. What type other beverages do you recommend? I like dark beers but haven't been much into whiskey or bourbon..


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Unholy Cocktails are awesome, If you are patient, you can get them on Cbid's freefall for about $75 a box. Also check out the Sancho Panza Double Maduro, and 5 Vegas Series A. All inexpensive sticks with some great flavor.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are some of my suggestions, which I totally forgot about. 

Punch - Rothschild, Rare Corojo, Gran Puro, Uppercut and others can be had for less than $5 a stick. I haven't had a Punch I didn't like. 
Rocky Patel Vintage 2nds -$3-4, I have smoked a lot of different Rocky Patel sticks and I like almost all of them. 2nds give you chance at more expensive sticks.
Alec Bradley American Classic series. <$5 - great sticks, with a couple varieties to help hone in on things that you like. 
La Reloba series - <$5 for corona or robusto sizes. again you have 1 stick with 3 varieties to help hone tastes. The Sumatra was the first stick I bought a second time.


----------



## TazMonkey2011 (May 30, 2013)

I won a 10 pack of Man O' War Toro's on Cigar bid for 24.50. they get here today and I am looking forward to smoking one tonight. If you are patient you can get some good deals on that site but I agree with everyone else that you should only get samplers from your local B&M. Get boxes of what you know you like online.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

every time i use cbid... i get caught up in the moment and end up bidding on more, and longer than i really should. so i end up spending at least twice as much on things that i didn't plan to get 

i've stopped using cbid, as i can get good deals on other sites.

famous-smoke always has a coupon code you can use: Coupons for Cigars & Cigar Accessories | Famous Smoke Shop
use it for free stuff, or use it to get a discount, most of the time you can get free shipping too if you buy an item that qualifies. or order something off the monster.

if you have the patience, and wait until they have one of their sitewide sales (10, 15 or even 20% off) usually near one of the big holliday periods. you can score some killer deals, when combined with a coupon offer.

and then there is puff.com
many member here will happily trade or sell some of their stash to make room for more sticks 

J.


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

The Nothing said:


> Here are some of my suggestions, which I totally forgot about.
> 
> Punch - Rothschild, Rare Corojo, Gran Puro, Uppercut and others can be had for less than $5 a stick. I haven't had a Punch I didn't like.
> Rocky Patel Vintage 2nds -$3-4, I have smoked a lot of different Rocky Patel sticks and I like almost all of them. 2nds give you chance at more expensive sticks.
> ...


Thanks for the list... adding them to my wish list on my iPhone app... Cigar Boss. There are several apps so I just picked one.

I actually was able to hit Sidetrack tobacco at lunch today and ended up with:

CAO Brazilia Box-Pressed (Toro)
Kristoff Corojo Limitada (Robusto)
Meerschaum Corn Cob Pipe
Pipe Tobacco blend called Midnight
Torch Lighter
Cigar Box with Spanish Cedar
Silica Kittylitter (Petsmart)

I had my cigars and pipe tobacco in the same box, but now my cigars smell like the pipe tobacco....


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Right on!! 
How was the shop?


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

The Nothing said:


> Right on!!
> How was the shop?


The shop was great! I don't have anything to compare it too, but they had a large walk in humidor with a lot of selection. Hey threw in some freebies too... a box for my Coolidor and a humidity pack.

i will return.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Am I the ONLY person who likes NC cohibas??? (maybe just the only one who admits it) 

I do admit they are waaaaay overpriced though, which is why i dont mind at all scoring them in samplers. Happy to pay 5 bucks for one but 15 makes me cringe. Names can sell a cigar, because that's all some people care about.


BACK TO THE SUBJECT OF THE THREAD:

My recommendation for a quality cigar on the cheap is the Gran Habano Vintage 2002. These are EXCELLENT smokes for the money and are cheap enough (for most) to smoke every day if you wanted to. Also, you can use the cedar wrapping as tinder to light up your stogies, if you're into that.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> Am I the ONLY person who likes NC cohibas??? (maybe just the only one who admits it)
> 
> I do admit they are waaaaay overpriced though, which is why i dont mind at all scoring them in samplers. Happy to pay 5 bucks for one but 15 makes me cringe. Names can sell a cigar, because that's all some people care about.
> 
> ...


The Cohiba (red dot) Black, and the Xtra Vigoroso are pretty okay, IMHO. The original Red Dot Cohiba...:hmm:


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

Im in Australia, so my selection of bevs will be different from yours, but I like to pair full strength maduros with IPAs and dark rums. Coffee and sweeter spirits like cognac with milder lighter shade wrappers


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Callum Harris said:


> Im in Australia, so my selection of bevs will be different from yours, but I like to pair full strength maduros with IPAs and dark rums. Coffee and sweeter spirits like cognac with milder lighter shade wrappers


We ( my brother and I) have a running joke that the oddly-sized cup holders in his 2006 gto (holden commodore?) are specifically made to fit a can of Fosters


----------



## Callum Harris (May 29, 2013)

Iv'e never heard of Fosters haha, i guess i'm in the wrong part of australia


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

or we're just ignorant stereo-typers lol


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> I agree with that to a degree^^^^
> 
> An excellent point about not letting the hobby ruin itself by over-proliferating. People (I've been guilty myself) tend to get so wrapped up in the hobby side of cigars that they forget to just chill out and ENJOY them.
> 
> ...


I agree with that to a point. Even if the B&M people don't know Jack, There are patrons there that probably know more than the proprietor. Just talk to them.



jurgenph said:


> famous-smoke always has a coupon code you can use: Coupons for Cigars & Cigar Accessories | Famous Smoke Shop
> use it for free stuff, or use it to get a discount, most of the time you can get free shipping too if you buy an item that qualifies. or order something off the monster.


I wasn't aware of this link. Thanks!



Callum Harris said:


> Iv'e never heard of Fosters haha, i guess i'm in the wrong part of australia


Haven't heard of Fosters?

Fosters is Australian for beer! At least that's what their commercials say here in the states.ound:

I'm surprised that no one has suggested Cigar Int. Make Me an Offer link. They offer boxes/bundles, ten packs and samplers that you tell them what your willing to pay for them. How do you know what to offer them you ask? Well I'll tell you what I do. I look on their regular site and see what they are selling them for. Then I will offer them 10 to 20% off of that price (depending on how bad I want that particular cigar). Sometimes they bite sometimes they don't. The only thing they don't do is send any confirmation of whether they excepted your offer or if they didn't. They also don't send confirmation of shipment (at least they never have in the past with me). That's OK with me though I like surprises!


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

Guys,

I appreciate all of your input. I know my question has probably been asked 100's of times and you still made an effort to answer my questions. I decided to make a list of the recommended budget cigars. It looks like I have a lot of sampling ahead of me.

*Recommending Cigar Sites*
cigarbid.com (Notes: Look at tips)
cigarmonster.com (Notes: They do a Mashup where they relist daily deals 11-12AM/PM with free shipping ~jhedrick83)
cigar.com (Notes: Good deals ~StraightUpCigars)
famous-smoke.com (Note: Always has a coupon code and usually free shipping ~jurgenph)
cigarinternational.com (Note: Can get 10%-20% off using the make me an offer program ~MrMayorga)

*Recommended Budget Cigars*
Flor De Todo ~Edyy214
5 Vegas Series ~Edyy214 ~jhedrick83
Diesel Unholy Cocktails ~Callum Harris
Consechero Maduro ~TMcNasty
Victor Sinclair Legacy ~TMcNasty
Aurturo Fuente 858 Maduro ~Mad4Cigars
Sancho Panza Double Maduro ~jhedrick83
Punch - Rothschild, Rare Corojo, Gran Puro, Uppercut ~ The Nothing
Rocky Patel Vintage 2nds ~The Nothing
Alec Bradley American Classic series ~The Nothing
La Reloba series ~The Nothing
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 ~CigarSmokePhilosopher
Xtra Vigoroso ~Damselnotindistress
Cohiba (red dot) Black ~Damselnotindistress

*Summary of Tips *(There are a lot so I will add more)
Be patient on sites with cigarbid.com
Be careful buying online samplers, try out your B&M store first!
Don't assume because someone owns a B&M that they know their business. Find a good one, not just the first one.
Taste may change especially when starting out. Don't buy a box because you liked one cigar out of a sampler.


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

Great recap.
Damn near sticky worthy.

Here's one more useful tip.
There's a chrome web extension that helps you see the lowest prices happening on the CigarBid Free Fall Auctions.

Here's a link


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

My advice to stretching your tobacco dollar is to supplement affordable sticks with pipe tobacco. Buy a country gentleman cob pipe from MM. Try a few styles of pipe tobacco to see what you like and then buy pipe tobacco in bulk not in little tins. It comes out to about 25 cents per bowl and you can store the tobacco in mason jars that cost about $1 each.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Famous smoke also has a cigar auctioneer page similar to cigar bid. You generally won't get AS good of a deal as you will on cigarbid, but the selection is different. I have snagged a few fantastic deals on cigar auctioneer, but quite a few more on cbid. 

Also check out cigarsatyourprice.com. They have great deals on quite a bit of product, though the one drawback is that their inventory isn't live so you may get a cancellation or two.

As far as budget priced recommendations I can't recommend enough the 3x3 by Davidoff. I haven't had many yet, but these are outstanding. These often smoke like a $10+ cigar. I tend to think that these are actually seconds or overruns from the regular Davidoff line.


----------



## Scottland (May 24, 2013)

We need to give akaAtomix some serious credit.

He listened to everyone's advice, summed up four pages of suggestions (rather well I might add), and then detailed it for future viewers to see.

Bravo. I've been a member of countless message boards, and I don't see that often.


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

I am unable to edit my post, but I wanted to provide an update. If you provided input and don't see it below, please PM me and I will add your input to the list. I want to try each recommended cigar. After I try the cigar I would like to add the cost I paid and where I purchased them. If you haven't tried some of the cigars below and decide to because of these recommendations, please reply with your thoughts. Good idea?

*Changes Added*

Added more recommended cigar sites and details
Added additional tips
Added another cigar recommendation by Just1ce
Minor corrections

*Recommended Cigar Websites*

Cigar.com - recommended by: StraightUpCigars
Good deals with daily promotions including: Daily Cigar Deal and Weekend Blitz
Several coupons are floating around for accessories.

Famous-smoke.com - recommended by: jurgenph
Always has coupon codes, daily sales, and usually free shipping
Very active twitter: @FamousSmokeShop 
RSS feeds: 5 for 3, Closeouts, Free Stuff, New Cigars, On Sale
Free print catalogs by mail ~Thanks CigarSmokePhilosopher
Additional sites: cigarmonster, cigarauctioneer

Cigarinternational.com - recommended by: MrMayorga
Daily cigar deals and you can build your own custom sampler packs
As much as 10%-20% off by using their Make Me an Offer program
Free print catalogs by mail ~Thanks CigarSmokePhilosopher
Free Monthly Sweepstakes: Sweepstakes - Cigars International

Cigarmonster.com - recommended by: jhedrick83
Mashup where they relist daily deals from 11-12 AM/PM with free shipping
Name your price program
Twitter with daily deals: @CigarMonster
Smartphone App / RSS Feeds / Twitter
Deal site by Famous-smoke.com

Cigarauctioneer.com - recommended by Just1ce
Auction site by Famous-smoke.com
Generally not as good as cigarbid.com, but the selection is different.
Smartphone App

Cigarbid.com - recommended by: multiple users
Auction site that can provide great deals with patience
Google Chrome Extension: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cigarbid-free-fall-plugin/haggdgmfhabhnmfmcmodogfmehljdoco Thanks Mad4Cigars
Tips: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../326123-quality-cigars-cheap.html#post3853285 Thanks Scottland
Tips: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/325257-cbid-noobs-guide.html Thanks jhedrick83

Cigarsatyourprice.com - recommended by Just1ce
Great deals and a lot of product
Name your price
Note: Inventory isn't live so you may get cancellation

*Recommended Budget Cigars*

Flor De Todo ~Edyy214
5 Vegas Series ~Edyy214 ~jhedrick83
Diesel Unholy Cocktails ~Callum Harris
Consechero Maduro ~TMcNasty
Victor Sinclair Legacy ~TMcNasty
Aurturo Fuente 858 Maduro ~Mad4Cigars
Sancho Panza Double Maduro ~jhedrick83
Punch - Rothschild, Rare Corojo, Gran Puro, Uppercut ~ The Nothing
Rocky Patel Vintage 2nds ~The Nothing
Alec Bradley American Classic series ~The Nothing
La Reloba series ~The Nothing
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 ~CigarSmokePhilosopher
Xtra Vigoroso ~Damselnotindistress
Cohiba (red dot) Black ~Damselnotindistress
Davidoff 3x3 ~Just1ce

*Summary of Tips* (There are a lot so I will add more)

Be patience when buying from auction sites.
Be careful buying online samplers, try out your B&M store first!
Don't assume because someone owns a B&M that they know their business. Find a good one, not just the first one.
Taste may change especially when starting out. Don't buy a box because you liked one cigar out of a sampler.
Take notes on the cigars your smoke. Create a cigar journal and tape the band next to the notes. Thanks ~CigarSmokePhilosopher


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome work! I love to see people pay attention


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

akaAtomix said:


> Hello fellow puffers.
> 
> I am pleased to join this community and look forward to our future discussions. I am new in the game and have a couple questions. I will start off by asking: How in the hell do you afford it? Granted, we all come from different walks of life. I myself have a wife and four kids, an underwater home, medical bills, and a good but stressful job, but I digress. The question I really should be asking is: How can I get good quality cigars on the cheap? Fortunately, as much as my (pardon my french) ******* heritage would have me hot-boxing Marlboro Reds and drinking Bud Light, I consider myself a man with a preference for finer things. I enjoy IPA's, cigars, and prefer JC Penny(joke) over Wal-Mart! Unfortunately, finer things usually require more funds.
> 
> Really though... I have just started out and am working on building a decent coolidor. I have a sample pack with Herf-A-Dor from CI. What is my next step without breaking the bank.


Patience, grasshopper. Clear your mind. Ok, let's do this.

So, the amount of disposable income will vary from person to person. However, spend your money wisely. Here are some valuable tips I've learned:

-Read reviews. There are reviews for about every cigar made, so read over them to decide what to get.

-Figure out the cigars that have "buzz" around them - either value cigars, or high end/hard to find cigars. See what people are talking about, read some reviews, decide if you want to try them.

-Always use Famous Smoke coupons. Always. You can get free cigars/accessories. Read reviews on the free cigars, to make sure they're really a good value.

-CI has a free shipping link you can find if you google it. It changes periodically. Always get free shipping and get more cigar for your dollar.

-Set a budget and stick to it. Don't overspend. It takes the fun out of it all. Cigars are about relaxation and enjoying life. Financial hardship doesn't fit into that. You can buy some great cigars for $2 each, or less.

-If you buy from CI's Daily Joe deal, or Famous' Cigar Monster, you get free shipping on your order from them. Again, more cigar for your dollar.

-More expensive doesn't always mean better - taste and experience are in the beholder. That said, try pricier sticks - they are great for spurging on, and spoiling yourself here and there is great.

-CigarBid can get you great deals but you WILL pay shipping. Look at the retail prices of the sticks, and bid below that. Adjust your bids accordingly to save on retail price and shipping, and don't get invested in anything - set your bid limit and stick to it. I like to watch FreeFall and see how low things go, then nab it when it returns to that low.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

SteveSatch said:


> My advice to stretching your tobacco dollar is to supplement affordable sticks with pipe tobacco. Buy a country gentleman cob pipe from MM. Try a few styles of pipe tobacco to see what you like and then buy pipe tobacco in bulk not in little tins. It comes out to about 25 cents per bowl and you can store the tobacco in mason jars that cost about $1 each.


That's a good idea Steve. I would disagree with the the country gentleman though. It's a tad too big for newbie smoking. The Legend is the right size for a modest session of aromatic smoking and hearts up enough to keep wet stuff burning better.

The best suggestion I can make is from my own newbie mistakes. Pick a good cigar mfgr.and work through that lineup searching for what you like. Things that really matter.
Countries of origins. Puro or blended, aged or not so aged
Wrappers. Connecticut to dark maduros. I found I liked spicy Cameroon and Corojo
Binders and fillers. The different sizes change that ratio and the taste. I found I liked both Torpedo and Petite based on the combination of the three parts of the cigar.
The resting and aging of every cigar you buy is critical.I have 50 cigars that are worthless right now because they are "sick". That period of time when the fermentation inside the new cigar releases ammonia. It's nasty and stinks. It might be 6 months before I can smoke these otherwise well rated smokes. That's a lot on me because high volume outfits like CI are moving product from mfgr. to my doorstep in weeks. Im too budgeted to pay full BM retail for cigars that have an aged shelf life known.
I'm holding out on finding veterans that will trade me some old for new and help me find cigars that fit my v tastes.
That's why I'm going to say anytime your told to go buy a 5 to 20 dollar stick don't do it. Your friendly recommendation is based on your tastes now and as they change. Make that known before asking what you should buy cheap or otherwise. I now know better after wasting some real dogrockets in my shooting range. It's a little satisfying to watch 2nds and overuns bought with no insight explode under a shower of lead.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

What Mike / Stonecutter2 said! I'm printing that out.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

Cigars are an expensive hobby period !! BUT an enjoyable one !!:smoke:


----------



## Low Down (May 28, 2013)

Lots of good info here, thanks!


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the recap! Very nice


----------



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

madbricky said:


> That's a good idea Steve. I would disagree with the the country gentleman though. It's a tad too big for newbie smoking. The Legend is the right size for a modest session of aromatic smoking and hearts up enough to keep wet stuff burning better.
> 
> The best suggestion I can make is from my own newbie mistakes. Pick a good cigar mfgr.and work through that lineup searching for what you like. Things that really matter.
> Countries of origins. Puro or blended, aged or not so aged
> ...


Thanks for the advice! One question, how do you know how long a cigar has been aged? You said that you have some that are "sick"? How do you know? I ask because I just received some from Cbid. I joined Cigargeeks to help keep track of whats in my humidor and for how long. The problem is I don't know how old they already are.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm at a loss myself as to how old. I can figure at least 2 months by the time I get them unless its a cigar specified as factory stored and aged.
I take a real good sniff at the foot for the smell of Ammonia. That's my real concern, not the kind of aging that further melds blended leaves together for that kind of aging. 
Right now I'm just working on getting my remaining stash to 65% rh to see how the Ammonia is smelling. Once it's lit you can really smell it coming off the wrapper by the lit end.
My wife will be the first to know and ask what the hell is that stink.
Very chemical acrid and bitter. 
I'm thinking that this is probably an issue for cheaper cigars as I don't read much about it with Patel or Fuente.
6 months is worth it if I'm not going to have to toss a barely lit cigar that has finished this sick period between a month and 9 months old. Basically if I know my biology this is a decomposition of plant matter that gets done than is dried out. Typical tobacco thing even with pipe smoking fodder. I could be wrong on much of this, I'm ready to be corrected. Craig


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 6, 2013)

Lots of good advice in this thread! Getting started is a little difficult, but there are tons of good methods already mentioned. Samplers are so-so. If I buy one or get one as a gift, I pretty much expect 10% to be great, 25% to be ok, and the rest to be something I wouldn't do again. So out of a 8 or 10 stick sampler, probably only one is going to be really good. Two or three will be "ok". Samplers are a pretty good way to get you to try other things you might not normally pick up though. If you go with a "90+ rated sampler" you can typically expect better results. Or one from a specific brand you already know you like.

As mentioned earlier, a local shop can be a great source of information. I've received some awesome tips. Try to show up in the middle of the day and not right before closing. If they're with other customers, wait until they can focus on your questions. You will get a feel for them after a couple of visits. Some will be super helpful. Others will just point you to the cigar with highest profit margin for them. And just like any place, there may be one great employee and one terrible employee. If they're just reading off the boxes and pointing to this, that, and everything...think twice. But...if they're excited, and they're telling you how much they love a particular stick, and they're passionate about it...get one.

The "build your own" sampler mentioned earlier is another great way. I scoured tons of reviews, forums, etc and have done that as well. For budget purposes, make sure the sticks are roughly the same price. No sense in buying four $8 sticks and then picking a $2 stick that ends up being the "free one"!

Also, once people know you're into cigars, it makes an easy gift for them to pick up for you. *Cough*...father's day...*cough*. If they love you, hopefully they pick the "90+" and not the "El Cheapo". :razz:

For me, the easy way to keep track of what I like/dislike is to keep the bands, and give them a rating of 1-10 on the back of the band. And I usually try to add a little detail like "great/ok/bad flavor, great/ok/bad aftertaste" etc. If there's room, then I might add a little about burn, draw, etc. Also, make sure you keep track of what size it was as manufacturers use the same band on a whole line of cigars. You might have loved a smaller version, but hate the larger versions in a particular cigar (or vice versa).


----------



## AlexArkansas (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you all SO much for this thread. Exactly what this (semi)noob needs. Props to Atomix for the recaps. Only thing I have to add is that the Cbid "secret" free shipping code is posted in a thread here. Never used it myself, but offsetting those high shipping charges would sure be nice.


----------

